# On my bench: An explosion made of foam (for a WOTW diorama)



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Hi all,

I just want to show you what I`m currently working on. I made this for a "Come on, THUNDER CHILD"-diorama (War of the Worlds, Jeff Wayne`s musical version):

KA-BOOOM with paper THUNDER CHILD mock-up

KA-BOOOM close up pic

KA-BOOOM with quick 3D-THUNDER CHILD mock-up  

Greetings from Germany
Marco


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

Very Nice Work Marco,Nice Indeed!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Looks good! The hard part will be painting it convincingly.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Did you make that out of insulating foam? It just looks very familiar.


Jim


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Arronax said:


> Did you make that out of insulating foam? It just looks very familiar.
> 
> 
> Jim


Yes.

Greetings from Germany
Marco


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2001)

*Thunderchild*

Beautiful work, Marco!

Here's a good reference for painting something like that:

http://hot-lead.org/advance/fire_theory.htm

Tom


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

That is such a cool idea. It will look great, when painted.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Excellent use of expanding insulation! Very clever.


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

I saw that somewhere where it was used in a Godzilla dio...maybe a model show...was very cool looking...


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

I believe Anthony Mestas did an article on this technique for AFM several years ago.


----------

